# Jurassic World Evolution



## Steel Icarus (Jun 5, 2018)

Very close to pulling the trigger and pre-ordering this, from the developers of Elite Dangerous. It's quite expensive - £45 for the game, £50 for the deluxe edition (5 extra dinosaurs). But by golly it looks good fun. It's out a week today.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 5, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Very close to pulling the trigger and pre-ordering this, from the developers of Elite Dangerous. It's quite expensive - £45 for the game, £50 for the deluxe edition (5 extra dinosaurs). But by golly it looks good fun. It's out a week today.




If there's big break-outs, I want it to be in a park packed with tourists.  There were no tourists in that rather tame looking breakout.

Also, what is the likelihood that they will end up selling extra dinosaurs for real world money?  Eg £69.99 for a tyranasaur or some shit?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 5, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> If there's big break-outs, I want it to be in a park packed with tourists.  There were no tourists in that rather tame looking breakout.
> 
> Also, what is the likelihood that they will end up selling extra dinosaurs for real world money?  Eg £69.99 for a tyranasaur or some shit?


I'm sure there'll be breakouts involving lots of tourists - one of the later islands has storms a lot which knackers fences, so I'd expect a bit of dino-amok stuff.

First DLC is going to be quite soon after the initial release and likely to tie in with the new film. Knowing Frontier the extra dinos will cost, but are more likely to be closer to a fiver than half as much again as the game.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 5, 2018)

List of dinosaurs so far, including those coming with the base game

Jurassic World: Evolution

(Note Tyrannosaur  )


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 5, 2018)

Jon-of-arc


----------



## Dandred (Jun 8, 2018)

This looks like it's going to be fun!


----------



## Dandred (Jun 12, 2018)

Pretty harsh review here... Jurassic World Evolution Review - IGN


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 14, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Pretty harsh review here... Jurassic World Evolution Review - IGN


That's somewhat of an outlier. 79 is the Metacritic average, I think.

I'll post my initial thoughts on it today for anyone interested. It has its faults for sure, but there are far more positives than negatives.

ETA 76, sorry

Jurassic World Evolution


----------



## Dandred (Jun 15, 2018)

What do you think of it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 24, 2018)

Sorry, I meant to tell you didn't I? 

Dandred 

Will write something now


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 24, 2018)

It's an often frustrating yet utterly brilliant game. 

Pros: 
The dinosaurs look incredible, as do the graphics generally. 
The tasks you have to do make sense, mostly, and there's not a lot of waiting around to do - usually something needs doing.
Progress is at a good rate - things are unlocked at a good rate so you always feel you're getting somewhere.
There's a genuine delight in releasing a brand new dino, especially if it's a childhood fave. Hi, Styracosaurus, good to see you pal.
There are lots of great little touches - release a new dino and the park announcer welcomes it over the PA system; a carnivore roars and visitors passing its enclosure visibly flinch and run; Jeff Goldblum's voice acting
It's challenging but not unfair very often, and you regularly find yourself "in the zone" where you react smoothly and without stress to anything that happens.
Sandbox mode is fab. 
Value for money. I can see hundreds of hours eaten by this game.

Cons:
Sometimes it feels a bit like work. That's the nature of management games but I have to manually restock feeders HOW MUCH? 
Some dinos it's hard to figure out what they want in terms of keeping them happy enough to not break out all the fucking time.
Sometimes - as happened to me - events occur at exactly the wrong time. I had a one minute period during which I had a disease outbreak, someone sabotaged a fence, my raptors got out and started eating people, and a storm rolled in. 
The aforementioned sabotage. It seems stupid that one of the three divisions of your organisation will make a point about being ignored by deliberately setting your expensive creations loose on the general public.
The visitors are a robotic bunch. 
Too many dinos have the same animations, especially attacks. 
Too many types of the same sort of dinosaurs. Seriously, we need 5 ankylosaur-a-likes?
The cost.

Things will be buffed and polished as time goes on by Frontier, so that's a positive.

I'd get it. It's a technical marvel and if you've ever even vaguely liked dinosaurs, you'll love this despite of the game built round it


----------



## cybershot (Jun 25, 2018)

Glad to see you like it. I held off, on the very mixed reviews. Will wait for the price drop!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 16, 2018)

New additions - a challenge mode (which I won't bother with) and improved dino AI.

But what's really drawn me back into the game are the new cameras. You can now view the dinos from a public gallery or viewing platform, from the roof of a hotel, from a Gyroball thingy, and most impressively from a camera set above the monorail train as it goes through your park.

The "campaign" is so busy that there's not much time to enjoy the dinosaurs, but since Thursday I've been building parks in sandbox mode and just sitting and watching the creatures do their thing. So many dinos I've unlocked but not properly watched.

And yes, this was a free update.


----------

